# Bussit > Kauko- ja tilausliikenne >  Vuodenvaihteen 2007/2008 aikataulumuutoksia

## tkp

Vuodenvaihteessa muuttuu Paunun pikavuoroissa H:ki-T:re

klo. 11.10 H:ki-T:re ajettu tähän asti kahdella autolla, vuodenvaihteen jälkeen lähtöajat 11.10 Valkeakosken kautta (Tampereella 13.40) ja suora moottoritievuoro 11.40, tuloaika Tampereelle 14.00

P,L,S päivinä uusi moottoritievuoro, Lähtö Helsingistä 13.40 tuloaika Tampereelle 16.00

----------


## Jartsa

Karpr:n lomauudistus(lomat alkavat 17.30-->15.00, päättyvät 24.00-->23.00) aiheuttaa muutaman varuskunnan kautta kulkevan reittiliikennevuoron lakkauttamisen:

Vekaranjärvi-Helsinki M-L 17.50-20.25
Helsinki-Lappeenranta M-P,SS 21.10-01.20
Kouvola-Imatra L 17.10-20.20
Imatra-Vekaranjärvi SS 21.30-23.45

----------

